# HHO, GasBrown, Hydroxi, Water4Gas o como quieran llamarle.



## pani_alex (Abr 11, 2009)

hola gente, hace unas semanas paso esta información frente a mis ojos y pude evitar indagas mas, ahora estoy investigando para empesar ya con un prototipo ya abansado y lo mas eficiente que se pueda y no tropesar con la misma piedra que ya otros...

los datos resaltantes que encontre son:
- la corriente tiene que ser continua pero pulsante, la frecuencia a la que debe pulsar debe ser de 923Hz segun uno y 20 KHz se gun otros.
- segun una investigacion el que mas rinde es el de placas redondas pues no pierde en las esquinas por magnetismo, pero con placas neutras entre el positivo y el negativo para que la corriente sea menor y se pierda menos en forma de calor, segun "Nilfred" el espiral es mas rendidor (Podrian comentarme mas al respecto?).

Y como es algo nuevo para mi tengo un mar de dudas.
- Porque  si la electrolisis ocurre a partir de los 1.24v no se hace funcionar a partir de alli el electrolizador o colocar en serie hasta llegar a ese voltaje o lo mas cerca posible? Lei que para generar mas burbujas pero supuestamete sobre los 2v ya se pierde en forma de calor, asi que porque insisten en usar los 4v?
- Como el espiral seria mas eficiente si 2v se usa para la electrolisis y 10v se pierde en calor? Por mas que sea pulsante, los pulsos son porque la electrolisis sigue segundos despues de quedar sin corriente no para generar menos voltaje.
- Como seria el ultrasonico para despegar las burbujas de los electrodos?
- Cual seria la forma mas eficiente de despegas las burbujas? Algunos colocan la entrada de aire del electrolizador hasta abajo asi cuando las burbujas de aire suben, llevan todo lo que esta en su camino.
- encontre una pag donde dice como incrementar la eficiencia de los electrolizadores, segun entiendo yo para poder usar 100% hydroxi en el auto http://www.globalhho.com/

me interesa hacer este sistema, sea 40, 70 o 100% pues cualquiera es ganancia.
Alguien sabe como hiso este personaje la moto que funcionaba 100% a agua, no lo encuentro por ningun lado. Segun dicen los petroleros le compraron la patente a punta de pistola pero alguien deberia de tener alguna información.


----------



## karl (Abr 13, 2009)

preguntas como hizo el tipo este para que una moto funcionara 100% con agua, muy facil... mintio
La cantidad de energia que metas en un sistema va a ser siempre mayor a la energia que saques del mismo, dado que siempre hay perdidas por calor, fricción y ruido, en este caso tu electricidad viene de baterias por ejemplo, bueno, 500 kilos de baterias en el EV1 tenian el equivalente energetico a un par de litros de gasolina, por lo que el coche podia correr unos 20 kilometros antes de necesitar una carga nueva, en un coche movido por agua, tienes que separar el hidrogeno y oxigeno del agua, volverlos a quemar en el motor y sacar la energia de un paquete de baterias (el alternador no vale, ya que estas moviendolo con el hidrogeno que produjiste)

La electrolisis es un proceso dificil (soy Quimico Industrial), ya que tienes que mover iones Hidroxi (un hidrogeno pegado a un oxigeno y con una carga negativa) hacia un electrodo y por otro lado protones (nucleos de hidrogeno con carga positiva) al otro, ok, hasta aqui es un problema de iones disponibles, los cuales son muy bajos, una concentracion de 10^-7 en el agua simple, con acido se vuelve el PH de la solucion.
Estos iones, que de todas formas son muy poquitos, se tienen que mover distancias "enormes" para ellos, lo que cuesta muchisimo trabajo, (de ahi las perdidas por calor), en cuanto a magnetismo... bueh, cualquier conductor electrico de la forma que sea tiene un campo magnetico rodeandolo (Oersted descubrio esto), por lo que ahi no hay ni pa donde hacerse.
Tal vez un sistema de frenado regenerativo acoplado a un electrolizador te podria aumentar el kilometraje de tu coche, simplemente aprovechando energia que se vuelve calor en otras condiciones.


----------



## pani_alex (Abr 15, 2009)

bueno segun la fisica es imposible pero mira que el mundo se mueve primera y unicamente por intereses asi que todo lo que sea veneficiso para la humanidad en un serntido que no requiera de industrializacion, trabajo o que pueda ser manipulado por una sola persona se sensura y esconde. Hay muchos ejeplos que conosque y quien sabe cuantos mas que no se dibulgaron, como el foco eterno, los autos electricos, ahora el auto a aire comprimido, el motor de combustion interna que funciona practicamente con cualquier combustible (nafta, diesel, querosen), la supuesta fusion fria.
Imaginate donde ya hubieramos llegado si se investigaban ciertas cosas y se dejaran los intereses de lado. 
Bueno pero esto es secundario, yo solo estoy recopilando información y mucha gente comenta de los veiculos que se mueven solo con agua, y hay una pag en particular que dice poder aumentar la eficiencia del eletrolizador incluso sobre los 70%, que es justamente la que mencione arriba.

Los detalles son importantes para llegar a una mayer eficiencia, como ser que las celdas tengan que ser redondas para no perder energia por magnetismo, que el voltaje no deba ser alto para no perder por calor y lo ultimo la frecuencia a la cual debe pulsar para disminuir el consumo sin disminuir la produccion, la suma de las partes es lo que da el total.

Ahora tambien me parece y lo lei en algun lado que si colocas en los extremos el positivo y el negativo y entre ellos las placas neutras no sera tan eficiente como colocar varias celulas independientes en serie.

Una nueva cosa que encontre pero no estaba muy claro es lo de a que voltaje se forma que gas porque son muy redondos los numeros y no hay otras referencias. Pero lo que dice es que a 1v se forma gas brouw y a 2 y mas un gas molecular (25% del total) que supuestamente no le va tanto a los autos pero si es mejor para soldadura, a 3v un 50% del gas molecular.
Ahora si a 1v se genera 100% gas brown y es este el que le va mejor a los motores, pues porque no nos centramos en eso?
http://foros.elpais.com/index.php?showtopic=19066&pid=322284&mode=threaded&start

edit: ahora recuerdo tambien que un aficionado en una de sus videos en youtuve menciona que las chapas finas al parecer producen mas gas que las 316 que se recomiendan

comenten, comenten


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 15, 2009)

La cantidad de gas producido depende de la superficie de contacto, por eso los condensadores electroliticos hacen un  tratamiento  superficial al papel de plata para que quede rugoso.

El propema de la electrolisis es que a demas de ser poco eficiente energeticamente, encima se necesita mucho tiempo en crear el hidrogeno y ademas es un producto detonante, por lo que su almacenamiento es muy peliroso.

Hace cosa de año y medio los politicos cerraron la boca, por que no recomendable.

Creo que el camino esta hacia las pilas de combustible de alcohol y va paa largo.

Por ahora la unica aplicacion que le veo es para la soldadura.


----------



## pani_alex (Abr 15, 2009)

hay muchas personas que lo usan en su auto asi que no creo que sea no recomendable.

la poca produccion se da porque el agua es aislante y como solucion se le echa agun quimico que mejore la consuctividad, el normal promedio de una celula de 20A es de 1 litro cada 55 segundos, no creo que eso no sea suficiente.

pero si hay quienes dicen que otros metodos de producir hydroxi serian mejores como por ej por resonancia, pero nunca dicen como hacer el aparato.

hay muchos caminos pero los intereses siempre fuersan a usar uno solo, el petroleo.


----------



## karl (Abr 15, 2009)

tiopepe123, en parte tienes razon, la superficie de exposicon llega a ser un limitante para la producción de gas, cuando tu electrodo esta lleno de burbujas, estas lo aislan, lo que reduce su eficiencia, sin 
embargo el factor de muerte en esto es la corriente electrica que necesitas para lograr un efecto.

pani alex, ¿por que no intentas un experimento simple?, haz una celda electrolitica "convencional", con un par de laminas metalicas bien cuadradas, por ejemplo placas para hacer circuitos, y agua con un par de gotas de vinagre, luego alimentalo con una fuente regulada tanto en voltaje como en corriente, para que veas cuanto hidrogeno produce, luego cambia un parametro, por ejemplo, usar electrodos cilindricos, que es una de las modificaciónes que segun tus fuentes tienen los electrolizadores de gas Brown, y mide si hay algún cambio, es importante que uses los otros componentes de igual tipo, por ejemplo, prepara tu agua al doble de lo que vas a usar, y solo cambia un parametro a la vez, fuente normal vs fuente pulsada, electrodos planos vs electrodos redondos, voltajes, etcetera.


----------



## pani_alex (Abr 17, 2009)

seria interesante hacer todas esas pruebas pero porque no recopilar las experiencias de los demas y continuar desde alli? Si siempre estamos empesando desde el mismo punto nunca vamos a llegar a la meta.

nadie tiene nada que aportar?


----------



## karl (Abr 23, 2009)

yo no.
no creo que la electrolisis se pueda regular por frecuencias, recuerda que ultimamente le estas dando electrones a los nucleos de hidrogeno, y quitandoselos (a la brava) a los iones de oxigeno, cosa que es muy dificil.

en fin, ¿tu crees que si un "loco" inventara el sistema para mover coches con agua y funcionara, la OPEP, los fabricantes de coches y las compañias petroleras no se pelearian por ver quien le arranca las tripas, le corta la cabeza y lo desaparece?, si no ha pasado es por que no es viable, y si lo lograras, hazlo calladito, publicalo en internet como un experimento de ciencia y evita que te encuentren hasta que haya uno en cada hogar.


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 23, 2009)

Karl por que vos no lo creas no significa que no exista o no se pueda, realmente el HHO ayuda a mejorar la combustion dentro del motor y aumenta levemente la potencia. En google patents hay algunos diseños.


----------



## pani_alex (Abr 24, 2009)

por favor comenten sus conocimientos, con todo lo que investige ya se bastante y bien podria hacer uno pero no es suficiente, quisiera ver si hay algo mas, lograr la maxima eficiencia (ojo que no estoy hablando de hacer funcionar solo con agua aunque seria genial, sino la maxima eficiencia) por ej hay un personaje que con un consumo de 12A ostentaba lograr un 50% de economia en su vehiculo, lo cual es muy interesante


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 24, 2009)

Para lograr una mejor eficiencia tenes que poner varias celdas en serie, por eso que mencionabas antes de los 1,24v.

"hay un personaje que con un consumo de 12A ostentaba lograr un 50% de economia en su vehiculo, lo cual es muy interesante "
Ademas se podria poner un panel solar en el techo para destinarlo a la generacion de HHO.


----------



## pani_alex (Abr 25, 2009)

en esta pag http://www.brownsgas.com/Garrettcarburator.html dice que un cientifico ya hace muchos años hiso funcionar un vehiculo de 4 cilindros solo con agua y que lo sensuraron.

si coloco un panel solar no va a servir de noche


----------



## fernandoae (Abr 25, 2009)

Yo me referia a poner un panel solar para cargar una bateria auxiliar, quizà no me expresè bien 
Interesante el documento... lo que no me quedò muy claro fue el "pole changer".


----------



## karl (Abr 26, 2009)

fernandoae:
El hidrogeno tiene un contenido energetico, cierto, el oxigeno ayuda a mejorar la combustion, cierto (de hecho por eso se le pone NOx a los coches tocados, el NOx se descompone en Nitrogeno (neutro) y Oxigeno (extra al del aire), y le logra aumentar la potencia un 20% al motor (por el principio de LeChatelier, que es Química tradicional). el problema que yo veo es el siguiente, para obtener hidrogeno y oxigeno del agua hay que meterle una cantidad de energia mayor a la que te pueden dar, hay perdidas por resistencia electrica, que se perciben como calentamiento de la solucion, perdidas por que la electricidad se pone a electrolizar sales disueltas en el agua, se corroen los electrodos, etcetera, problemas que no se resuelven cambiando la geometria de los electrodos (un profesor y amigo en la facultad hizo su tesis doctoral acerca de este tipo de sistemas, así que sabe algo del tema y lo ha platicado con migo), otra cosa es que la electrolisis funciona dandole electrones al hidrogeno (Quimicamente el hidrogeno pierde su unico electron al reaccionar con oxigeno para formar agua, y el oxigeno es tan voraz por electrones que quitarselos es como quitarle dinero a la secretaria de hacienda  ). para eso se necesitan cerca de dos volts de intensidad y todo el amperaje que le puedas empacar (el amperaje te da la cantidad de material que puedes electrolizar por unidad de tiempo), es inevitable que le tengas que dar amperaje, ya que este son en ultima instancia electrones, y los vas a tener que sacar de tu fuente, quieras o no, El meter una frecuencia no ayuda en maldita la cosa.
en fin, no es solo por que yo no crea que se puede hacer el que no se pueda hacer, hay algo de ciencia detras de lo que digo.


----------



## jr7777 (May 5, 2009)

Te cuento que he estado probando el tema bastante duro (aunque solo llevo un mes y medio en el tema y no soy electrónico por lo que he sufrido una barbaridad)... por ahora mi interés radica en hacer funcionar un motor de explosion con un carro de carburador... la verdad, no me preocupa el consumo para producir el gas... gracias a mi desconocimiento  ... 

ya que no me sujeto a lo que me enseñen las comunidades petroleras, o sus lacayos (profesores o empleados del sistema)... en medio de mi desconocimiento creo lo siguiente:

1. un carro tiene fuerza para subir una montaña cargando en promedio 2 toneladas incluyendo su propio peso
2. un alternador me produce 12 v a 60 amperios
3. n alternadores me producen 12v a n*60 amperios

concluyendo, un carro con un sistema especial (poleas, piñones o qué se yo...) puede mover muchos alternadores al tiempo generando por obvias razones mas energía que la usada en la producción del gas, puede que no del mismo sistema pero si de otros...

En conclusión, no sé como medir el gas que produce, pero he usado un manómetro de pulgadas de agua... y solo llego a 5... claro, he usado placas positivas y negativas consecutivas (36 placas cuadradas, mitad y mitad)... el amperaje gastado ha sido de 70 amperios a 10 voltios, he usado 0.33 gramos de bicarbonato de sodio por litro de agua... optimizamos? igual creo que el uso de las energías fósiles se debe exclusivamente a fines económicos de muy pocos... creo que las patentes es un sistema para borrar del mapa lo que va en contra del sistema petroleros... cuenta con mi trabajo e investigación en lo que necesites...

PD. Mi interés... tengo bronquitis crónica gracias al smoke de mi ciudad y no quiero lo mismo para mi familia y amigos... Y acabar con la farsa que la energía no es gratuita e ilimitada...


----------



## fernandoae (May 6, 2009)

"concluyendo, un carro con un sistema especial (poleas, piñones o qué se yo...) puede mover muchos alternadores al tiempo generando por obvias razones mas energía que la usada en la producción del gas"

El HHO mejora la combustion y por lo tanto levemente la eficiencia del motor, pero la energia no se crea ni se destruye (se transformadorrma)... por lo tanto la energia que sale de esos alternadores de donde viene? del motor...o sea... del combustible.

Podès meter alternadores como en la foto y alimentar un generador gigante de hho... pero solo vas a conseguir un generador de HHO movido por un motor a combustible   


No uses 10V, o pone varias celdas en serie para mejorar la producciòn...


----------



## jr7777 (May 6, 2009)

Oye gracias por el dato que varios alternadores ya están montados   ... Pero la idea es esta: si lográramos mover un motor de combustión con agua, así sea gastando 50 Amperios de la batería y usáramos lo que ya está inventado (transmisión, etc..) podríamos generar sin exagerar 1000 amperios directos (usando alternadores), con inversores y demás pasarlos a alternos y enviarlos a donde queramos, es decir, si logramos un consumo de 50 amperios y generamos 1000 amperios con una ganancia de 950 amperios, tendríamos una fuente de energía interesante y bastante económica, a solos transformadores podemos jugar con el voltaje como queramos, pero creo que no podemos hacerlo tan fácil con el amperaje, por lo menos amplificarlo... 

La idea es cocinar con corriente, tener calentador de ambiente en las casas, todos los bombillos prendidos, etc, a costos bajisimos...

En espera de sus comentarios...


----------



## pani_alex (May 9, 2009)

ir7777 lo que dises es una ilucion, yo tembien pensaba asi pero resulta que: si tienes 50A a 12V al pasarlos por el inversor y levantarlo a 220v tendriamos 2A (ojo que esto solo es un ejemplo no son datos reales), pues lo que dice fernandoae sobre que la energia no se crea y se destruye solo se transformadorrma es una ley (creo que de la fisica) y es absoluta, poreso te dice que el amperaje que crea el motor no es suficiente para volver a crear la misma cantidad de gas porque la energi se v perdiendo, en forma de calor, en los engranajes, en esto y en aquillo.

Peeeero segun esa len el universo algun dia llegara a ser todo igual, osea que todo el universo llegaria a tener la misma temperatura y no abra posibilidad de modificarlo, esto causaria que la vida sea imposible. 
Esto es algo ilogico pues si eso es verdad como existe lo que existe ahora? seguramente hay alguna explicacion y segun los que experimentan con el gas brown dicen que hay rarisimas veces en las que lograron crear gas en cantidades abismales por pocos segundos (esto con el mismo consumo de energia, algo en teoria imposible pero pasa, osea que esa ley no es 100% aplicable) y no le encuentran explicacion, ahora si eso pasa y se llegara a saber el porque y como tendriamos energia sin limites, claro eso si primero no le matan al que lo descubra.


----------



## Dano (May 9, 2009)

jr7777 dijo:
			
		

> Oye gracias por el dato que varios alternadores ya están montados   ... Pero la idea es esta: si lográramos mover un motor de combustión con agua, así sea gastando 50 Amperios de la batería y usáramos lo que ya está inventado (transmisión, etc..) podríamos generar sin exagerar 1000 amperios directos (usando alternadores), con inversores y demás pasarlos a alternos y enviarlos a donde queramos, es decir, si logramos un consumo de 50 amperios y generamos 1000 amperios con una ganancia de 950 amperios, tendríamos una fuente de energía interesante y bastante económica, a solos transformadores podemos jugar con el voltaje como queramos, pero creo que no podemos hacerlo tan fácil con el amperaje, por lo menos amplificarlo...
> 
> La idea es cocinar con corriente, tener calentador de ambiente en las casas, todos los bombillos prendidos, etc, a costos bajisimos...
> 
> En espera de sus comentarios...



Mientras mas corriente genere el alternador mas fuerza necesitaras para hacerlo girar, si queres generar 1000 amperios, pues la electrisis te consumira 1001 amperios en casos ideales, siempre pierdes energia.

La energia no se crea ni se destruye, es algo absoluto hasta el momento, a pesar de haber sido discutida esta ley muchas veces, siempre se comprobó que es verdadera.

 La clave en todo este proceso de "energia gratis con hidrogeno" es la electrolisis por frecuencia, hallando el famoso punto de resonancia de las moleculas de agua, donde con un minimo de energia necesaria se puede crear muchas cantidades de gas. Suena ilógico.... y lo es.

Saludos


----------



## karl (May 10, 2009)

pani alex, el universo tiene ahora una forma, leyes y vida porque aún no se iguala la entropia (el calor perdido en el sistema) en todas partes, el universo es tan grande que ese proceso va a tardar billones de años en pasar, pero eventualmente vamos a valer grillo.


----------



## lampaculos (May 11, 2009)

pani_alex, lamento decir que por muy prometedor que suene, eso no funciona de la manera simple que planteas, como dicen por arriba, no se puede crear energía de la nada, no existe una máquina con una eficiencia del 100% siquiera, siempre hay pérdidas de energía, por pequeñas que sean, que limitan el rendimiento; llámense sus causas fricción, resistencia, viscosidad o generalizando *Fuerzas no conservativas* que son las que se oponen al movimiento, flujo eléctrico, etc. y debido a ellas, por ejemplo, es necesario aplicar mayor esfuerzo al mover una bicicleta con la cadena seca y oxidada que cuando está lubricada, pero por más lubricante y mejores rodamientos que se le pongan, siempre existirá algo de fricción y por eso será necesario hacer mayor fuerza para moverla que la que se calcularía sin tener en cuenta estas fuerzas, por pequeñas que sean.
Podes consultar sobre el Ciclo de Carnot y la máquina de Carnot en el enlace a wikipedia, que explica este proceso y da un ejemplo claro de un ciclo termodinámico ideal y su contraparte real. 
Para la electrólisis del agua hacen falta grandes cantidades de energía para romper los enlaces entre H y O, además, hace falta más energía para vencer la resistencia de los cables, de electrodos y la solución misma y otras variables que hasta sería tedioso enumerar, pero con esas tres, por más bajas que sean se tendrá algi análogo a la bicicleta muy lubricada y con buenos rodamientos, algo se habrá de disipar, por poco que sea y la eficiencia del proceso será menor que el 100%.
Yo estoy interesado en fuentes de energía de gran rendimiento (con un equipo solar del 70% estoy feliz) y de costo reducido (no se debe pensar en el costo inmediato, sino en el ahorro a largo plazo), pero están en otras direcciones, como la energía solar antes mencionada, la eólica, geotérmica, maremotriz, etc.

Saludos

PD. Si mi teórico sistema solar de r=70% en lugar de utilizarse para energizar algo inmediatamente es utilizado por ejemplo para cargar baterías para mover un vehículo o para iluminación en la noche,  ya no va a tener esa eficiencia sino que va a ser menor.


----------



## pani_alex (May 11, 2009)

simplemente es inconsebible que todo tenga que terminar alguna ves para siempre, asi que soy de la idea que tiene que haber algo mas, como por ejemplo la fusion en frio o la generacion de enormes cantidades de gas brown con solo una pequeña cantidad de energia. No se siempre se descubren cusas nuevas que demuestran que lo que ayer era ley estaba mal, y si no se sensurara tanto lo que conviene a todos y no solo a unos pocon, tal ves ya estariamos disfrutando de eso ahora.


----------



## jr7777 (May 11, 2009)

Gracias a todos por la experiencia retransmitida de sus profesores, gracias a Dios no siempre los he escuchado y no empezaré por hacerlo ahora...

Acá hay alguien que hizo andar un carro con agua...

YouTube - Coche de Hidrogeno Filipino - Daniel Dingel ( 1 de 2)

Esteves, Hitch y otros cuántos ya lo han hecho...

El agua es un combustible económico que puede ayudar al mundo... ¿¿¿y dónde están ustedes ingenieros electrónicos que con su "no se puede" aplican todos sus conocimientos para justificar su incapacidad de creación y no aplicar su ingenio para superar las barreras? disculpen lo duro del comentario pero es necesario... acá hay gente pila... si este señor del video lo hizo... por qué nosotros no? el V8 tampoco era posible... no el bombillo, por cierto que ninguno de usted ha mejorado este invento aún... que tristeza...

Ideas por favor y exploración, el mundo está manejado por politicopetroleros donde van a justificar, como sea! el consumo del petroleo... Que día para mi finca me vendían una planta generadora para 120 bombillos a gasolina... el gran invento... la abrí y un motor de un carro, con bateria alternador y todo... pero no se puede según ustedes... ah, eso es diferente... pues es lo mismo... 

Por eso estamos así, porque dependemos de los conocimientos que puedan dar las Universidades y gracias a Dios contamos con estudiantes mediocres que se creen todos los conocimientos retrasnmitidos por los profesores que les pagan las Universidades por enseñar las cosas que les convienen... pregunta... a quién pertenecen las Universidades, gol... al las familias petroleras...

Bien ¿me equivoqué yo al ver algo de esperanza en un foro de gente que creo que es pila? no lo creo... A trabajar e inventar que esto existe y tenemos que descubrirlo... No creo que tantas pruebas del resultado sean mentiras, lo que pasa es que medio de la ambición personal en vez de regar este conocimiento, lo "patentan" jejeje y claro, quien controla las patentes... no respondan... 

Por favor, piensen un poquito y hagamos algo por nuestro planeta que al fin de cuentas, es lo único que les dejaremos a nuestros hijos, porque el dinero, a bien si lo podrán gastar en un planeta estéril...

Ideas, no excusas a su mediocridad...

Saquemos este tema....

Se puede amplificar el voltaje? la corriente?


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2009)

Menuda coleccion de "hoygan's"...


----------



## Eduardo (May 11, 2009)

jr7777 dijo:
			
		

> Gracias a todos por la experiencia retransmitida de sus profesores, gracias a Dios no siempre los he escuchado y no empezaré por hacerlo ahora...


Aclaracion innecesaria.



> Acá hay alguien que hizo andar un carro con agua...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLyk9hj5wEg
> Esteves, Hitch y otros cuántos ya lo han hecho...


  Y aca hay otro que te vende el kit: http://www.watertogas.com/
Comprate uno y despues conta como te fue...



> El agua es un combustible económico que puede ayudar al mundo... ¿¿¿y dónde están ustedes ingenieros electrónicos que con su "no se puede" aplican todos sus conocimientos para justificar su incapacidad de creación y no aplicar su ingenio para superar las barreras?


Porque tratandose de combustibles, los indicados son los quimicos no los electronicos.



> disculpen lo duro del comentario pero es necesario...


No es un comentario duro. Es un comentario absurdo.



> acá hay gente pila... si este señor del video lo hizo... por qué nosotros no? el V8 tampoco era posible... no el bombillo, por cierto que ninguno de usted ha mejorado este invento aún... que tristeza...


Porque la creacion de esas cosas caen dentro de la quimica y la fisica, dentro de la electronica cae solamente el proporcionar un aprovechamiento eficiente. 




> ...........
> ...........Por favor, piensen un poquito y hagamos algo por nuestro planeta que al fin de cuentas, es lo único que les dejaremos a nuestros hijos, porque el dinero, a bien si lo podrán gastar en un planeta estéril...


Empeza por entender el comportamiento de los elementos que te rodean. En otras palabras: Estudia



> Saquemos este tema....
> Se puede amplificar el voltaje? la corriente?


Y empeza por lo mas basico de la electricidad.


----------



## fernandoae (May 11, 2009)

"Acá hay alguien que hizo andar un carro con agua...
YouTube - Coche de Hidrogeno Filipino - Daniel Dingel ( 1 de 2)
Esteves, Hitch y otros cuántos ya lo han hecho... "

Eso no es ninguna novedad y CUALQUIERA puede hacerlo... el tema es generar grandes cantidades de hho... yo me armè un soplete de hho y da muy buenos resultados.


----------



## karl (May 11, 2009)

sale... les vendo un electrolizador de agua profesional, jueguen un rato con el para conocer el "gas brown", sirve para soldar, hacer funcionar un motor de combustion interna, etc, pero no al 100% de eficiencia requerida, luego, les vendo un juego de electrodos de aleacion francio-torio-235 fundidos con luz de luna polarizada en circular para conseguir el efecto de alineacion molecular con la energia orgonica del universo(nota1), este sistema aumentado por la resonancia del carbono-14 del aditivo para el agua que aumenta su eficiencia 1400% (y tambien vendo), debe permitirles electrolizar toda el agua del mar usando la energia contenida en una pila de reloj (de las de 1.5 volts, las de 3 volts electrolizarian tambien el suelo bajo este, muy peligroso), solo llamen al 01-800 ya te estafe o visiten nuestra pagina web www.tevacile.com.

no le hagan caso a esos químicos molestos que hablan de la ley de la conservación de energia, de las leyes de la termodinamica y de la entropía, solo por que se hayan hecho experimentos desde el siglo 19, no se le ha ocurrido a nadie conectar dos resistencias en paralelo con el electrodo de francio-torio-235 fundido con luz de luna polarizada en circular para obtener resultados sorprendentes, y mucho menos usar el compuesto X con carbono-14 para mejorar la electrolisis 1400%.

Lo siento, eso solo pasa en los informerciales.


----------



## Dano (May 11, 2009)

Como soy realista en este tema no hay vueltas.



> Por favor, piensen un poquito y hagamos algo por nuestro planeta que al fin de cuentas, es lo único que les dejaremos a nuestros hijos, porque el dinero, a bien si lo podrán gastar en un planeta estéril...



Vas a gastar todo el dinero haciendo un proyecto que las leyes de la fisica refutan continuamente, al final no vas a tener ni mundo lindo ni dinero   

Por otra parte veo que tenes un pequeño problema con las petroleras.

Queres buscar algún proyecto que genere energía no contaminante estudia sobre fusion nuclear... pero vas a tener que aprender mucha matemática.. y veo que no te gustan los profesores asi que... 

Estudien! los libros para algo sirven  :x


----------



## karl (May 11, 2009)

pensandolo bien, este tema ya empieza a apestar a Troll, yo ya me voy...


----------



## mandosasd (May 11, 2009)

Como me gusta este tema y coincido con karl al decirle a todos que segun la entropia (ley que se usa para calcular la perdida de calor en un sistema) toda la energia tiende a no poder usarce. Segun la entropia la energia va a estar pero no se va a poder utilizar ya que para eso tiene que haber una diferencia. como ejemplo les quiero poner lo siguiente. calculen la energia que se puede sacar en un sistema el cual la energia inicial es igual a la final.
Que quiero decir con esto, que en algun momento el universo va a tener energia pero no vamos a poder acceder a ella, lamentablemente todo lo que se puede hacer con respecto a este tema es especular sobre como crear movimiento perpetuo (eso de el foco eterno es lo mejor de todo), no les quiero pinchar el globo, pero no existen conspiraciones de las petroleras para que los ingenieros no avancen en el tema de mejorar los sistmas de energia, no hay gente que esta matando a otros porque le pusieron un panel solar en el techo de un dodge 1500 con sistema de agua.
Hay cosas que por mas que uno quiera no se puede lograr, las unicas leyes que se pueden romper son las que creamos los seres humanos, las leyes naturales no se pueden romper (2+2=4, no 5).
Ojo no discuto que se quiere mejorar la eficiencia, es mas yo mismo estoy investigando la manera de mejorar el rendimiento de todo lo expuesto, pero no quisiera que se transgiversara el tema que se empezo como mera mejora de un proceso.
Por eso seria mejor que antes de exponer una teoria de conspiraciones nos pongamos a hablar como cientificos amateur del tema de la mejora del proceso de HHO.


----------



## fernandoae (May 11, 2009)

"porque le pusieron un panel solar en el techo de un dodge 1500 con sistema de agua"
AHI està el tema, se podrìa usar un generador de HHO alimentado por baterìas... pero cargando esas baterias con energìa solar


----------



## Dano (May 11, 2009)

mandosasd dijo:
			
		

> Por eso seria mejor que antes de exponer una teoria de conspiraciones nos pongamos a hablar como cientificos amateur del tema de la mejora del proceso de HHO.



Coincido contigo, va a ser mucho mas interesante y productivo.

Como para arrancar 


http://www.cientificosaficionados.com/foros/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=8123
http://www.cientificosaficionados.com/foros/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=3322

Esos dos links tienen mucha información y conclusiones sacadas sobre el tema, vale la pena leerlos


----------



## mandosasd (May 11, 2009)

Lo del dodge 1500 era una broma, no creo que alguien ponga un costozo equipo en un dodge 1500.

Gracias por las paginas


----------



## fernandoae (May 11, 2009)

> Lo del dodge 1500 era una broma, no creo que alguien ponga un costozo equipo en un dodge 1500.


Esto "funciona" en cualquier motor... incluso vi por ahì una cortadora de cèsped alimentada por HHO 
Una recomendaciòn: USEN ALGÙN DISPOSITIVO ANTIRRETORNO para evitar inconvenientes... el HHO detona con màs fuerza que la gasolina


----------



## Nix (Jun 3, 2009)

Soy nuevo en el foro. 
Le dí una leida rápida al hilo y si les parece me gustaría participar...

En primero lugar quisiera comentar que soy usuario del polémico gas brown desde hace ya más de un año.
Y gracias a haber invertido centenares de horas en investigación es que pude hacer una celda razonablemente eficiente en tan solo tres meses. 
Hasta la fecha sigo haciendo reformas e innovaciones.

Existen infinidad de proyectos desarrollados y en desarrollo para hacer más eficiente a nuestros queridos autos. Y este es sólo uno más de ellos.

Lo que diferencia al generador de gas brown in-situde de otros, es que hacerlo es super divertido, funciona, y lo puede hacer cualquiera que tenga un taladro de banco y una llave de tuercas de 3/16.

Para quienes ya están en el tema les dejo un video que considero interesante Dry. El video trata acerca de una buena manera de reciclar placas usadas en proyectos fallidos convirtiéndolas en funcionales y sin pérdidas por puentes eléctricos en el electrolito. Como hacer placas mixtas (parte activa y parte pasiva). 

YouTube - HHO No Heat  No Holes Dry Cell   New Mix Plates+Cooler Fan   More efficiently with recycled plates 

Por mi parte, entré acá en la búsqueda de experiencias con circuitos, que mediante termistores NTC y PTC regulen de forma automática la temperatura de mis celdas al activar ventiladores. 
También buscando alguna variante a los moduladores convencionales que consumen mucho haciendo discutida su utilización.

Mi objetivo es la mayor producción de ortohidrógeno, en relación al para-hidrógeno, que sea posible. 
El modulador por frecuencia de pulsos ya lo tengo en uso, y aunque la diferencia es insignificante, funciona bien.

Algunos datos de mis celdas:

*Celda:* Tipo Dry doble. Con circulación de electrolito/HO en un solo canal , placas mixtas 20x20, de 14 elementos SS316L. Con refrigeración forzada por aire.
*Configuración:* -NNN+++//+++NNN- (positivos alternados -sistema de precalentamiento-)    
Producción aproximada relativa: 800cc./Min. (Ambiente 25º, generador 37º) A 13.5V. 8 A
*Relación consumo eléctrico producción:* 7.4 MMW (medido ántes del modulador) 
*Ahorro de combustible:* +- 20%. Aceite: Vida util notoriamente incrementada (sin datos).
*Incremento de potencia:* (en dinamómetro) 3hp a 2100 RPM. Temp: Ambiente 25º. Generador a 37º
*Tipo de combustible:* GNC
*Motor:* 2.3 (ford sierra xr4)
*MFP:* 25 Khz

Cualquier comentario, ya sea crítico, aporte o consulta será bienvenido.
A todos un saludo cordial
Dr. Nix


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 3, 2009)

Bienvenido al foro y gracias por el aporte... realmente es algo polemico  despues en casa veo los videos.


----------



## quico1972 (Mar 21, 2010)

yo creo que la frecuencia de senonancia del agua esta ya explicada en los humificadores de ambiente, que atraves de una especie de altavoz ceramico atomiza el agua, seria una interesante linea de investigacion, un saludo soy quico


----------



## silbestre (Abr 2, 2010)

Nix dijo:


> Soy nuevo en el foro.
> Le dí una leida rápida al hilo y si les parece me gustaría participar...
> 
> En primero lugar quisiera comentar que soy usuario del polémico gas brown desde hace ya más de un año.
> ...



Amigo Nix, te felicito por tu trabajo. Yo también poseo un Ford Sierra ES ´86, con motor V6 carburado. Hace unos meses atrás, por curiosidad y por buscar algo que hacer en casa, me puse a ver videos en Youtube.com. Entre los destacados estaba en ese momento "Water for Fuel", vi el video y los demás videos relacionados y despertó mi curiosidad. 
Será cierto? hacer funcionar el motor de mi carro con "agua"?
Pues comencé a investigar, soy Ingeniero en Mecánica y actualmente estoy cursando Ingeniería en Sistemas (Programación, Diseño Grafico, etc.). Siempre me ha gustado la mecánica y el funcionamiento de las máquinas desde la teoría a la práctica. 
Si bien es cierto que para romper el enlace del hidrogeno con el oxigeno con electrólisis, sin ayuda de un electrolito, es un proceso lento y se pierde mucha energía. También es cierto que combinando este proceso con un catalizador, un electrolito (NaHCO3, NaOH, NaCl, etc.), el cual acelera la reacción enormemente.
Ahora bien, ya la cantidad de gas HHO (como se conoce popularmente) producido no depende del electrolito solamente, también de la superficie cuadrada de los electrodos. Mientras mayor sea la superficie mayor será la cantidad de HHO que se produzca. 
Al igual que Nix, he construido varios prototipos de generadores HHO, desde frascos de vidrios con espirales hasta las llamadas "Dry Cell"(pilas secas), cada uno produce un volumen de gas distinto por minuto, desde 500cc hasta 6480cc (Dry Cell). El volumen de gas HHo clave para hacer funcionar un motor a gasolina. 
Con mi primer prototipo de 0,5lpm se sintió la diferencia en cuanto a las emisiones, evidentemente el motor era más estable a bajas rpm. Incremento de potencia, muy poco. Lo usé por una semana y ahorré un 30% en gasolina, era evidente que con una combustión más eficiente el consumo de gasolina baje.
Pero mi meta era buscar mayor eficiencia en el consumo de gasolina+hho. Así que construí otro generador HHO de mayor capacidad, con un tubo de PVC de 10cm de diámetro y 18cm de largo. Compré electrodos de acero inoxidable (usados en soldadura de arco) los corté a 10cm cada uno, los dispuse dentro del envase de la misma manera que se disponen las barras de uranio en un reactor nuclear. Un total de 276 electrodos, de los cuales 69 son "-" y 34 son "+", resto son neutros. Le agregué 1000cc de agua y dos cucharadas de NaOH. Lo encendí y produjo poco más de 3250cc de gas hho por minuto y un consumo de 18,9 amperios. 
Al instalarlo en el vehículo, lo encendí nuevamente y, estando el motor en ralentí, quité la corriente a la bomba de gasolina. Normalmente en motor se apaga al secarse el carburador, pero el motor siguió en marcha. Lo aceleré hasta los +/- 1800rpm y se apagó. 
Pues bien, estaba claro que podía funcionar el motor sólo con HHO. Lo que me dio la idea de instalar un cortacorriente en el cuerpo de aceleración del carburador, lo calibré para que apagase la bomba de gasolina por debajo de 1500rpm. Así, obtuve un rendimiento de gasolina del 70%. Aclaro algo, este consumo es dentro de la ciudad, el ahorro en este caso es por el alto volumen de vehículos que circular y generan embotellamientos que duran horas. He probado el rendimiento es otros lugares menos congestionados y el rendimiento es del +/- 50%.
Estoy construyendo otro  generador HHO del tipo “dry cell”. He podido generar hasta 6480cc de gas HHO. No lo he instalado aun en mi carro, lo estoy usando como soldador. 
Mi meta, que mi carro funcione sólo con hho. No es fácil, pues ahora se presenta otro problema, a mayor volumen mayor presión de gas, sobretodo en ralentí. Así que la mejor opción es tener dos generadores: uno en función constante y otro que se encienda en altas rpm.


----------



## alejony (Abr 21, 2010)

Lo que yo he utilizado es un celda seca con 9 placas de 12x12 cm y estas estan conectadas por medio de un PWM y con este regulo la corriente o amperaje que le entrego desde o a unos 12 amp que es lo maximo que esta consume lo bueno del PWM es que si le pongo solo unos 7 a 8 amp la celda no se calienta tan solo se pone tibia y ademas no estoy cargando demasiado la bateria del auto el PWM se hace con un 555 y este entrega los pulsos a un IRFZ44n que es un mosfet de 50 amp el PWM lo que hace es controlar el ancho de los pulsos y asi se puede controlar la velocidad de un motor o la intencidad de una bombilla o en mi caso la intensidad de la celda espero le sirva este punto


----------



## Beamspot (Abr 21, 2010)

Con todos mis respetos, aunque el motor de hidrógeno corra mucho y funcione bien etc, por análisis termodinámicos de los motores de combustión, el rendimiento nunca superará el 30% en los de hidrógeno, el 27% en los de gasolina, o el 35-40% en los de gasoil. Es decir, que el resto que falta se irá en forma de calor.

En el mejor de los casos, la electrólisis tiene un rendimiento claramente inferior al 80%. Es decir, que de cada julio invertido en producir gas, tenemos 0.8J que teóricamente nos serían devueltos al recombinar el hidrógeno con el oxígeno.

Los generadores eléctricos que se usan en las centrales eléctricas tienen un rendimiento entre el 30 y 35%, ya que queman combustibles (o bien usan energía atómica) y se limitan a procesos termodinámicos. Los que no tienen este problema son las energías alternativas, que dependen del viento, del sol o de la lluvia, y por tanto son poco controlables.

Si aplicamos todo esto, resulta que cualquier sistema motriz que tengamos contaminará lo mismo o más que lo que estamos contaminando ahora.

Aplicando otra vez el cuento a los motores de hidrógeno, el resultado neto de este post es algo muy antiguo, llamado el 'móvil perpetuo', y que se encargaron de demostrar matemáticamente imposible desde el inicio de la termodinámica. De hecho, el pricipio de que la energía ni se crea ni se destruye es una lectura bastante buena del primer principio de la termodinámica.

El hecho de usar electricidad para generar hidrógeno para quemarlo en motores de explosión es el mejor negocio posible para las eléctricas... y las empresas petroleras, pues hace falta como el triple (dicho a bote pronto) de petróleo para hacerlo de esta manera (petróleo -> electricidad -> hidrógeno -> motor) que de la manera clásica (petróleo -> motor).


----------



## alejony (Abr 21, 2010)

Yo utilice un valvulita antiretorno que venden en los acuarios o tiendas dedicadas a vender insumos y equipos para peceras es plastica con una enpaquetadura de neopren solo permite el paso del gas en un sentido y solo costo $ 2.000 colombianos que seria lo mismo que U$ 1 dollar americano


----------



## sonemati (Oct 16, 2010)

Hola Gente, les cuento que yo me hice una DRY CELL esa de la foto, la verdad que genera bastante gas, me compre un motor de 200cc zanella a carburador asi que voy a probar como anda, les cuento que genero 1L de gas cada 55 segundos esto no es gran cosa, pasa que es una pequeña celda de 13 laminas, coloco agua y bicarbonato, el bicarbonato no se consume en lo absoluto , miren las fotos, cualquier cosa mp por el diseño y la coneccion.


----------



## Dano (Oct 16, 2010)

sonemati dijo:


> Hola Gente, les cuento que yo me hice una DRY CELL esa de la foto, la verdad que genera bastante gas, me compre un motor de 200cc zanella a carburador asi que voy a probar como anda, les cuento que genero 1L de gas cada 55 segundos esto no es gran cosa, pasa que es una pequeña celda de 13 laminas, coloco agua y bicarbonato, el bicarbonato no se consume en lo absoluto , miren las fotos, cualquier cosa mp por el diseño y la coneccion.




Y que valor de corriente consumía?


----------



## sonemati (Oct 17, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Y que valor de corriente consumía?



No recuerdo Dano, en la semana lo mido y te cuento, tengo pensado grabarlo te interesa?


----------



## Dano (Oct 17, 2010)

sonemati dijo:


> No recuerdo Dano, en la semana lo mido y te cuento, tengo pensado grabarlo te interesa?



Me interesa pero en este momento ando con 0 tiempo para hacer pruebas con HHO.


----------



## Cobra002 (May 26, 2011)

Saludos a tod@s

Veo que está muy parado el tema, pero lo refloto y añado un archivo con mis experiencias en convertir un coche en hidro-hibrido 

De todas maneras tengo muchas ideas para mejorar el sistema gracias a la electronica, pero no tengo mucho tiempo y solo conocimientos basicos de programacion en asm de microcontroladores, si alguien domina la programacion de un pic o avr y está interesado en avanzar el tema y aportar sus conocimentos en programacion y simplificar la electronica para conseguir hacer un efie y un generador de onda pulsada para electrolizador de HHO, pues bienvenido sea.


----------



## fabo76 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hola como va tu proyecto de HHo,, has subido tus archivos a otro servidor?,,, si tienes info para compartir te lo agradeseria......


----------



## Cobra002 (Mar 30, 2012)

fabo76 dijo:


> Hola como va tu proyecto de HHo,, has subido tus archivos a otro servidor?,,, si tienes info para compartir te lo agradeseria......



Pudes seguir los progresos y bajarte el archivo en el siguientes enlaces:
http://grupos.emagister.com/documento/economizadores_de_combustible_con_imanes/5621-704196
http://grupos.emagister.com/documento/convierte_tu_coche_en_hidro_hibrido_2_3/5621-744413


----------



## fabo76 (Abr 4, 2012)

Muchas gracias,  luego comparte tus avances..... Hasta luego....


----------



## mango tech (Abr 14, 2012)

Dano dijo:


> Mientras mas corriente genere el alternador mas fuerza necesitaras para hacerlo girar, si queres generar 1000 amperios, pues la electrisis te consumira 1001 amperios en casos ideales, siempre pierdes energia.
> 
> La energia no se crea ni se destruye, es algo absoluto hasta el momento, a pesar de haber sido discutida esta ley muchas veces, siempre se comprobó que es verdadera.
> 
> ...



Mira dano: tienes mucha razón en lo que dices! pero te falta algo que no as tenido en cuenta!!!

1- mira dano un motor de 100 caballos, si le pongo un alternador me quita mas o menos 5 caballos si le pongo dos me quitarían 10 caballos pero me generan 120 amperios y me quedan 90 caballos, pero si sabe que con 60 amperios utilizados en este sistema de hidrógeno puedo mover el motor a full capacidad????  

2-si sabe que el gas hidrógeno es mas volátil y explosivo que la gasolina? 

3-el tema es bastante polémico pero algo e investigado
bueno acá voy: por lo que veo están muy teóricos y nada de practica ni lógica, pero sucede lo siguiente y empecemos por lo básico, para echar a andar un motor se necesita una mezcla de aire y gasolina, esto entra al cilindro en 10 partes de las cuales en un motor a carburador se queman 2 y en un motor a injeccion se queman 6, de hay parte la eficiencia en estos.
Bueno al grano: el gas hidrogeno es mas explosivo que la gasolina y si le adicionamos este gas a la mezcla del motor se va a quemar mayor cantidad de partes de mezcla aire gasolina y para mejorar el asunto este sistemita también genera oxigeno el cual hace mas eficiente la combustión, por consiguiente se van a quemar mayores partes de la mezcla. Ya sabido esto tenemos aire + gasolina + hidrógeno + oxigeno y esto es igual a mayor potencia, si es cierto ganaras mas en combustible porque ya no tienes que pisar el acelerador tan fuerte y de hay se da mas economía. 
Pero acá no para la cosa, este sistema funciona muy bien como !catalizador! ya si lo que quieren es poner a andar el coche con agua tienen que invertir tiempo, dinero y investigación 
y sobre todo paciencia pero como pueden ver en internet ya hay personas que lo lograron asi que mucha suerte a los que están quemandosen el coco con esto 

gracias a todos, las criticas las recibo con mucho gusto y vale aclarar que si modifican partes del motor como como la relación de compresión de la culata tendrán mejores resultados.


----------

